# ASUS Realtek onboard sound card (No Sound)



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmm, well i've just reformatted, and i guess its my drivers, I have a 

ASUSTek Computer INC.

Model: Puffer 1.xx

Chipset: Intel i915P/i915G
SouthBridge: Intel 82801FB (ICH6)

I need the drivers, Also from what i remember, Its a RealTek Sound card, And its on-board

Im having real trouble finding it! Thanks.


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, and if it helps, I'm running XP Professional


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you know the motherboard brand/model?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Yes that would be very helpful in finding the correct drivers for your pc
wouldnt it Triggerfinger?

To find the motherboard brand and model number, open up the side cover of pc.
there will be numbers and letters mixed, probably the biggest ones written out on board itself, the name should be there too.....ty


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ill write everything I see  It should be one of them. Sorry ^^

ASUS A8000

ASUS DO433-A2L1410
It's DO or D0 idk ^^

I also see written on the motherboard PTGOI-LA 

B2 Puffer9 3.12

I really dont see much else Oh

RTL101L

Thats all :/


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone? I need this quick.. Ive been like this for 3 weeks.. cant do anything.


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Really, Anyone? Getting pissed off.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

sorry for not getting back to you earlier, 

Your motherboard is A7V266-MX SocketA (462) Bios 1.02 

Go here for your drivers:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

The chipset: please download this utility to determine the chipset.

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/inf/sb/CS-009266.htm

Install the chipset first.

Notes:

diable antivirus program if installed before proceeding with driver installations.

each driver you install you will need to reboot pc.

there is a new update to the bios.

If you need any more help then please post back here, ty.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

@*Riskyone101*... so sorry my friend, just got back home from a busy day. 

@*scorp1543* - A8000? Is this a laptop? I am asking because if I Google 'A8000' it gives me laptop hits and not desktop. 

Please run Everest Home (link on my sig). Get complete report and if possible copy/paste it in Word and attach in your next post.


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	63-0313-000000-00101111-121404-I915$A0005065_BIOS DATE: 12/14/04 19:30:48 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard Name	Asus PTGD1-LA

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel NetBurst
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	533 MHz
Bandwidth	4266 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel Direct Media Interface

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 775
Expansion Slots	3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16
RAM Slots	4 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, LAN, IEEE-1394
Form Factor	Micro ATX
Motherboard Size	240 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset	i915P

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Product Information	http://www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=3
BIOS Download	http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


CHIPSET:

Field	Value
North Bridge Properties	
North Bridge	Intel Grantsdale i915P
Revision / Stepping	04 / B1
Package Type	1210 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size	3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Core Voltage	1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth	12

PCI Express Controller	
PCI-E x16 port #2	In Use @ x16 (Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB])

Chipset Manufacturer	
Company Name	Intel Corporation
Product Information	http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download	http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

I went through that asus website, And it made me download soundMAX drivers.. And mine is RealTEK...


----------

